# Finally dynoed my Z!!



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

i was hoping for @250hp/240tq. but i guess i could have gotten lower numbers. my performance mods for this dyno were/are: JWT pop charger, UR pulleys, Borla TD exhaust, Kinetix cats and ground wires (probably don't do much). 

here is the dyno sheet:









my Z bud dynoed higher than i did (+5.3hp/+3.8tq). he dynoed at 247.8hp and 237.0tq. his mods include invidia exhaust, test pipes and CAI. he has 34k miles on his Z i have 7k on mine. all runs were done in 4th gear for both of us except for one (friend's 3rd gear run). temperature tonight was roughly 85 degrees.

what do you guys think about this dyno? low or about average? do you guys think that if i had more miles on my Z, say 25k that i would have dynoed higher? i think i would have. overall, just happy to know where my Z stands. i wish i would have dynoed it stock though so i could make comparisons.

on the dyno:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

sounds good. Supercharge that beast


----------



## jeenyus1five8 (Aug 8, 2004)

those are about the average people are getting with bolt on mods and those are good numbers.


----------

